# And the best stripper is.....



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, been using Jasco for years when stripping oak, mahogany, etc. front doors. I am trying to discover if there is a better way to remove varnish and stain from these expensive oak and mahogany front doors.

I joined Paint Talk to discover better ideas. And yes, you can teach old dogs new tricks. 

This weekend, I tried the Clean Stripper instead. Discovered some important differences:

Clean Stripper Pros:
Does not burn as bad

Clean Stripper Cons:
Flammable
Requires longer stripping time [25+ minutes]
Does not remove all of the old marine spar varnish on first application

Jasco Pros:
Strips everything, including the stain in one application
Non-Flammable
Only required 5-7 minutes [room temps were in the 90's, so we could not leave it on longer].
Did a much better job of stripping everything off the old door.

Jasco Cons:
Burns so bad we yell and run to the nearest hose or water bucket every time it gets on our skin.
Never tried it before, but it may be too strong for fiberglass doors [as in melts them]?

Ok, these two are the only strippers I have used. Anyone have some better ideas?

Soar

PS Posted a pic of the results of each stripper. Pic 1 is Jasco, Pic 2 is Clean Stripper. The difference is obvious.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife picked some of this up at HD and says shes likes it way better then Jasco. It's more expensive then Jasco but she says it works better, especially on several layers. Doesn't burn, no harsh fumes.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

really like blondes


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Having been in the trade for 20 plus years in Ireland, I only used one stripper over there called notromorse, i may have spelt that wrong, I am doing my first strip here in the US, an exterior set of Alder wood entrance doors double doors with sun lights each side, approx 200 sqft of wood. I have tried several different types of stripper that SW BM reccommended, and none of them suited my needs, by which I mean 1-2 applications and wood stripped in 1 day, by myself, I will post pics and details later. I resorted to heat, a dewalt heat gun, it does the job, but it has taken 3 days to strip these doors and panels, I haver about another 50 sqft of polyurethane and stain to strip tomorrow, so I will try this jasco and see what happens. I am working in the mountains here in Colorado at an elevation of 10,000 ft and am wondering does the lack of oxygen affect the strippers effectiveness at this height? I am thinking yes as the chemical reactions need oxygen to be most effective yes? I am no bio chemist, but none of the smart strip, d strip and the others were working well. Your thoughts ladies and gents?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Her name is "Jasmine"


Oh, paint strippers?

It depends on what you're stripping in my opinion.

For real tough stuff, this stuff works great.

http://www.myoldmasters.com/products-removers-tm4.htm


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Her name is "Jasmine"
> 
> 
> Oh, paint strippers?
> ...


am gonna try some of this tomorrow!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Finn said:


> am gonna try some of this tomorrow!


Not my Jasmine!:no:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

tj paint said:


> not my jasmine!:no:


cant keep her for yourself bro!

wait, are you a pimp?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> cant keep her for yourself bro!
> 
> wait, are you a pimp?


Str8 up pimpin hard in dis crib S&C!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Str8 up pimpin hard in dis crib S&C!


how very gangsta :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> how very gangsta :yes:


Why thankya gurl :notworthy:


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Finn said:


> Having been in the trade for 20 plus years in Ireland, I only used one stripper over there called notromorse, i may have spelt that wrong, I am doing my first strip here in the US, an exterior set of Alder wood entrance doors double doors with sun lights each side, approx 200 sqft of wood. I have tried several different types of stripper that SW BM reccommended, and none of them suited my needs, by which I mean 1-2 applications and wood stripped in 1 day, by myself, I will post pics and details later. I resorted to heat, a dewalt heat gun, it does the job, but it has taken 3 days to strip these doors and panels, I haver about another 50 sqft of polyurethane and stain to strip tomorrow, so I will try this jasco and see what happens. I am working in the mountains here in Colorado at an elevation of 10,000 ft and am wondering does the lack of oxygen affect the strippers effectiveness at this height? I am thinking yes as the chemical reactions need oxygen to be most effective yes? I am no bio chemist, but none of the smart strip, d strip and the others were working well. Your thoughts ladies and gents?


Finn,

Not sure what to say...but my understanding is the Jasco actually creates a film over the wood so as to prevent oxygen from hitting the door as it does its work.

I have only applied Jasco at sea level thus far [SF Bay Area, Sacramento, etc.].

I have never tried the notromorse, but hope to do so one day. Is it available here in the US?

Finally, if you do choose to use the Jasco, the gel version in the red can is the strongest version they sell here in California. It is much stronger than the liquid version and I am not joking, it burns like heck if even a tiny drop hits your skin.

Good luck and please post some pics and results!

Pain-ter


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Not my Jasmine!:no:


I promise the only stripping I will be doing will be that of wood, so you can unlock her from her room now sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Finn said:


> I promise the only stripping I will be doing will be that of wood, so you can unlock her from her room now sir!:thumbsup:


Jeeze, I hope so. Now as for Jasmine... :whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Str8 up pimpin hard in dis crib S&C!


 
Werrrd son


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Pumpkin Pancakes. 

A girl I used to date's stage name.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

pain-ter said:


> Finn,
> 
> Not sure what to say...but my understanding is the Jasco actually creates a film over the wood so as to prevent oxygen from hitting the door as it does its work.
> 
> ...


I will,

its taken me 3 days to strip these doors and sunlights with my Dewalt Heat Gun, I will be sanding and staining them tomorrow I have been taking pics the whole way through.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

*6hrs to heat strip a door*

Folks 

an Alderwood exterior door one of an entrance set, 8ft x 3ft each with 3 wood panels in each, It took me 6 hrs to Heat strip one soor today??? am I loosing it? or wat?, I can never remember it taking me that long to heat strip???


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Finn said:


> Folks
> 
> an Alderwood exterior door one of an entrance set, 8ft x 3ft each with 3 wood panels in each, It took me 6 hrs to Heat strip one soor today??? am I loosing it? or wat?, I can never remember it taking me that long to heat strip???


I thought you were going to try the Old Masters stripper I posted a link to.


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Finn said:


> Folks
> 
> an Alderwood exterior door one of an entrance set, 8ft x 3ft each with 3 wood panels in each, It took me 6 hrs to Heat strip one soor today??? am I loosing it? or wat?, I can never remember it taking me that long to heat strip???


Not sure about other people, but I usually get one side of one door stripped, sanded, stained, and sealed per one 10 hour day.

I use some tools that make the process go much faster...

Aluminum oxide impregnated nylon sanding wheels [I use the blue, orange, and gray colored wheels, in the order of coarse, medium, fine].

These Aluminum oxide impregnated nylon sanding wheels literally throw the old paint/varnish/stain right off the doors without causing any scratches whatsoever. They work especially well in the routered portions of the door. I have used them on fiberglass doors too, but they seem to work best on the hard woods such as oak and mahogany.

For sanding the flat areas, we use the Dewalt Variable Speed Dewalt Random Orbital, 5 inch, and recently I picked up Rigid's version of the same. Depending upon the door, we start as low as 40 grit and work all the way up to 220 grit.

For smaller crevices and hard to reach areas, we use the Porter Cable Professional Sander with all the lovely attachments.

I am posting a before pic and a pic after stripping/staining/sealing the door. We stained and sealed it yesterday, then applied the first coat of Marine Spar Varnish tonight. I'll try to post a pic of the final product later.

Hope this helps!

Pain-ter

,


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought you were going to try the Old Masters stripper I posted a link to.


 
Brother I was already into heat stripping, and the chemicals I had used were opening up the grain too much, I am going to try it along with some others though, I will give you feed back on it as soon as I get this job done, Cheers


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

pain-ter said:


> Not sure about other people, but I usually get one side of one door stripped, sanded, stained, and sealed per one 10 hour day.
> 
> I use some tools that make the process go much faster...
> 
> ...


 
Good Post

I am about roughly the same as you then! here is a pic of one of the doors after being heat stripped, and sanded once with a 150, but I think Im gonna go lower on the first sand,


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Finn said:


> Good Post
> 
> I am about roughly the same as you then! here is a pic of one of the doors after being heat stripped, and sanded once with a 150, but I think Im gonna go lower on the first sand,


Brian,

Your door looks very, very good. You do nice work.

We finally were able to apply the first coat of Marine Spar Varnish.

Here's what it looks like.

I personally do not care for the stain shade the customer chose, but, it is his door, done his way [he wanted western ranch style].

We will apply the final coat tonight!

Anyone here on Painttalk know of a better finish than McClosky's Marine Spar Varnish? We get 8-12 years on these doors before the varnish begins to deteriorate. Is there something better than the McClosky's Marine Spar Varnish?

Pain-ter


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Final pics and before pics.

Customer requested western ranch style.

Customer likes it.

Pain-ter


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

pain-ter said:


> Final pics and before pics.
> 
> Customer requested western ranch style.
> 
> ...


Looks good painter


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

scottjr said:


> Looks good painter


Thank you Scott!

Pain-ter


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Hands down, Rock Miracle Original. We go through 3,000 gallons a year.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

*Finished door*

Here is one of the finished doors, I mixed the stain myself Old Masters Gel Stain, 5 parts Provincial and 1 part red Mahogany, Top Coated with 5 coats of Old Masters Acrylic Uratheane. The customer did not want oil base due to yellowing, sanded with 80, 150, 220,, 320 and when top coat was dry polished it off with a wet 1500. The finish is a Satin, These doors where distressed by factory at customer request, she requested the knots be left as they were, ( I sealed them).

I used a minwax wood conditioner before applying the Old Masters Gel Stain. They are not glossy but a bit like a cabinet finish.


----------



## epicbp (Feb 21, 2012)

Peel away 7 for wood. It wont burn your hands. You may have to let it sit for a day but its the best stuff out. You can find it at sw. Do not use peel away 1 if youre doing finished wood. Will turn black. Peel away 7 will not


----------

